# Utah Avalanche Center Fundraiser September 17th



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I love how they always have to put no dogs allowed on these events ... stupid fucking tele rock climbing subaru driving hippies lol! this is usually not my type of event and just kick em some cash on the side but good post!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Generally speaking, Voile has gear in the raffle and silent auctions which usually include some splitboards. A mutual friend of mine picked up a Mojo for $400 at the CAIC avy jam two years ago. That was less than half of full retail and was a steal. Since all the smelly hippies turn out in force for these, hardly anyone has an idea about the splits. Generally a great place to pick one up. Plus the beer and food doesn't hurt either.


----------

